# Unitronic 3'' Downpipe for 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB AWD



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Expanding on its already released Performance Software, Unitronic is pleased to present its 3'' Downpipe for vehicles equipped with the 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB® (AWD) engine. Unitronic’s Exhaust System upgrades are a direct bolt-on, providing hardware support complementing its Performance Software to achieve maximum performance without sacrifice.



*Price: $959.99 (USD)*



Unitronic’s philosophy in designing Performance Hardware starts by first analyzing the factory component(s) in various street and track environments to determine overall performance and likely limitations beyond certain power levels. Through analysis of the data collected, along with engine calibration and engineering principles applied, goals were set forth; optimization of exhaust gas flow and limiting backpressure on the turbine were top priority from a functional, performance oriented standpoint. In addition to these and following suit as is with all of Unitronic Performance Hardware products, ensuring precise OEM-like fitment and top tier component quality is also of utmost importance. All of this must be met without sacrifice, while also ensuring a competitive performance to cost ratio for our end-users.



All of Unitronic’s Performance Hardware products are designed using our in-house 3D scanner and modeling software. With these industry-leading resources in-house at our disposal, design aspects and fitment tolerances are at the maximum precision of up to four one-thousands of an inch. The result ensures maximum fitment precision on each and every Unitronic Performance Hardware product. After platform constraints and OEM components are 3D scanned, all data is imported into our modeling software, where we can analyze and interact with the chassis constraints to design an upgraded performance-oriented exhaust system to fit these constraints, as mentioned, perfectly; while ensuring that technical aspects and engineering principles are deployed.

On this 2.0 TSI Gen3 platform, Unitronic’s Downpipe features a flow matched turbocharger turbine discharge downturn of 80mm smoothly tapering to 76.2mm (3”). The exhaust gasses continue through a 200-cell metallic matrix high-flow catalyst, located in the factory position for maximum efficiency along with an OEM-inspired heat shield to reduce radiant heat dispersing into the engine bay.



Unitronic’s Downpipe is designed to utilize the OEM mounting locations to ensure a seamless direct bolt-on upgrade, while securely fastening the downpipe to the engine. This results in mitigating any potential rotation of the v-band flange between the turbocharger discharge and downpipe under hard acceleration and engine movement. Unitronic’s Downpipe also features an 6-inch corrugated stainless steel flex section to further ensure long-term longevity and integrity.



Unitronic’s Exhaust Systems feature a unique v-band fastening system, using T316 stainless steel flanges and a locking ring to guarantee a centric alignment of the two v-band flanges to ensure a leak proof connection every time. These elements combined not only allow Unitronic to set itself apart from the competition, but also for less development prototyping, faster validation, and strict post-production quality control.



Combine with Unitronic Stage 2 Performance Software for a boasting performance to 397HP / 368LB-TQ on your MK7 Golf R , 8V S3 and MK3 TTS.



Combine with Unitronic Stage 2 Performance Software for a boasting performance to 337HP / 370 LB-TQ on your 8V A3 2.0 TSI and MK3 TT.



*Unitronic’s 3” Downpipe features:*
• Direct bolt-on fitment with OEM mounting locations
• 80mm to 76.2mm turbo to downpipe transition
• 3-inch T304 stainless steel tubing
• T316 stainless steel flanges
• 200-cell metallic matrix high-flow catalyst
• Factory catalyst position for maximum efficiency
• OEM-inspired catalytic converter heat shield to reduce radiant heat
• Proper Oxygen sensor placement
• Corrugated stainless steel flex section
• TIG welded construction
• Unique v-band fastening system featuring Clampco® clamps

*Applications:*
MK7 VW® Golf R®
8V Audi® A3® 2.0 TSI®
8V Audi S3®
MK3 Audi TT®
MK3 Audi TTS®

*Price: $959.99 (USD)*

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------

